# Worried No 1099 yet..



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

has anyone received their 1099 yet? I'm still waiting getting a little nervous here. I emailed and I got a quick response saying that I should check my spam folder and that I should update my info on the vault page and that it should be there by Feb. 2. With Uber's track record I'm a bit worried but fingers are crossed.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't worry until after February 5th.

It will come.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm about to file in my income tax early. Can I file uber tax later?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

*Has anyone on this forum actually received there 1099 from Uber? *


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> *Has anyone on this forum actually received there 1099 from Uber? *


Because no one on here has said they've received one, even from last year, I just went ahead and filed as if it mine own business. My records are first and foremost, since they're based strictly on deposits into my bank account.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Remy Hendra said:


> I'm about to file in my income tax early. Can I file uber tax later?


You would be complicating things needlessly. What you can do is complete your return based on your figures, and be ready to go once you get the 1099 and everything matches. Otherwise you would have to file an amended return. Does tour tax program have the worksheet for vehicle expenses, and Schedule C for operating a small business?


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> has anyone received their 1099 yet? I'm still waiting getting a little nervous here. I emailed and I got a quick response saying that I should check my spam folder and that I should update my info on the vault page and that it should be there by Feb. 2. With Uber's track record I'm a bit worried but fingers are crossed.


The deadline for companies to mail 1099's to contractors is January 31 (Feb 2nd this year, since 1/31 is a Saturday). Most companies wait until that deadline to send them. So you should really not expect one until the first or second week of February.

That's also assuming you're actually being sent a 1099, which you might not with Uber. More on that here: ********************/blog_posts/understanding-taxes-the-1099


----------

